
Google Stadia Input Lag Measured =~ 70 ms - maciejsaw
I analysed the Google Stadia demo video frame by frame to measure the input lag. I checked how many frames are inbetween the moment when mouse starts moving and the camera on the screen begins to move. According to my calculations the demo lag on their cheap PC was about 70 milliseconds. This is a decent result, comparable with some of the HDTVs, but not good enough for pro gamers.<p>In the YouTube video I quickly explain how I measured this 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=CaJnqfCtqZg
======
maciejsaw
We can also assume that in reality the result will be a bit worse, since this
was a demo in a controlled environment.

~~~
TigBitties
Probably not, as the Environment was using WiFi on the GDC showfloor. Because
it’s SF the internet is great, but WiFi and floor interference from several
other booths should be a factor. So my guess if it should be comparable, but
for different reasons.

